

Ask HN: Ever collaborate on albums, blogs or projects with friends online? How? - onelovelyname


======
onelovelyname
We've built a platform for social collaboration over stories
(storystrings.com) and we're trying to make onboarding simple (ideally 1-2
clicks). To do this we want to help folks build stories automatically using
existing behaviors. And these behaviors are what we're trying to understand
now. Thanks for your help!

